# List of Materials?



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

What's the best way to put together a list of track materials for a layout?

I've been looking at layout plans off and on for several years and I finally have the room to build a layout. I want to start small with a switching layout and have found several that I like.
The Atlas book that I have lists the track needed to build each layout. I'm looking at other layout designs and don't see a track list.

Do I need to use the layout plan as a guide and do my own planning as far as putting a list together?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

AKJeff, there is a freeware program called SCARM here on the forum. Download that and use it to make your own track plan. It has another tab that will give you the list of track pieces you need. It has quite a few different brands and sizes of track to choose from. Its free and fairly easy to use.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

AKjeff

The very first thing on your layout materials list (other than bench work)
should be FLEX TRACK either Peco or Atlas....
don't even think of using sectional track. Flex
comes in 3 ft long sections. You cut it and bend it to match your design.

You'll need a supply of track joiners to connect the track sections together
and to turnouts.

You'll need turnouts and turnout motors to throw them.

But the first thing to do is to design for yourself, or use some other
design for your layout. You don't want to buy much until you
know what you are going to build.

It is highly recommended that you start out with DCC for your
layout. It makes your track wiring easier and your operations
more fun.

Don


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm actually working with Anyrail but I'm a little way's away from having a shopping list together.
The local train store, which I just discovered last month, is being sold and closed. The old owner said I had a day or so to buy some items from him.

So I was hoping to get a quick list together. He sells Micro Engineering flex track, I see everybody recommending Atlas or Peco.

I'll keep plugging along with Anyrail and shop online.

I was planning on using sectional track for this first layout but I can see the advantages to flex track, and I might as well learn to work with it on the smaller layout first.
DCC is definitely in the plans.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you ask if the 'old owner' would offer any spectacular
deals on the stock of the closing store?

You could have a bonanaza.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Micro Engineering flex track, is good track but it is a bit higher than the rest. if he gives you a good price take it.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

DonR said:


> Did you ask if the 'old owner' would offer any spectacular
> deals on the stock of the closing store?
> 
> You could have a bonanaza.
> ...


I did ask but I think the new owners were there at the time.
I got the impression the deal was already done, but he kept possession of some items.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

New owners means it will not be closed. That can be a good thing, unless the new owner care more about the dollar over the customer.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> New owners means it will not be closed. That can be a good thing, unless the new owner care more about the dollar over the customer.


The first thing I asked was if the new owner would keep it open. It sounds like they're moving the stock to another store in either Reno or CA.


----------

